# Do You Recognize me?



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Do you recognize me?

I had a hair-cut :wub: 
[attachment=28305SC_2436.JPG]

*Well, who am I? Snowy or Crystal?*


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'd recognize that smile anywhere!! :biggrin: That's a great haircut!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

So so so so cute! That little face melts me.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Well don't you look absolutly adoraable!!!!!!!!! What a swetie. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

*well, who am I? Snowy or Crystal* :biggrin:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll put my bet in for Snowy.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Snowy is my guess


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh that's my man Snowy, for sure.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

*Are you sure I am Snowy?*


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think it's Crystal


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sure as heck looks like Snowy to me!! Are we wrong? If so, my 'recognizability quotient' is very bad!!


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I think it's crystal, snowy is a "big boy", this looks like baby sister to me (with a big brother haircut!)

mary anna her and theena


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

you can cheat and take a better look
[attachment=28307SC_2409.JPG]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Ok I am going for Crystal too, if I am wrong you can slap me Kat :HistericalSmiley: 
He/She is adorable :wub: I say this cos I am not sure, just want to cover my a$$ plus both your babies are adorable


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

In the first pic it looks like Crystal but my guess is that it is Snowy !!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't have to slap you Janet or anyone else who tried :grouphug: you gotta recieve a hug instead

This adorable little malt is not Snowy ... not even Crystal :HistericalSmiley: 

Look at this pic to believe  

Now, can you tell them apart?
[attachment=28308SC_2432.JPG]

by the way, the 3 malts are playing like crazy now :smpullhair: 

sorry for the mean game  

:grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

That's not fair!!  

Who is that little one then? Sure is adorable!!!!

But w/all of them together, you sure can tell the difference.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

haha, I didn't recognize him that's why I wasn't responding just to be safe :smrofl: I was going to ask you if we can see the other end :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You got me, Kat!!! :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: Still a very cute Malt!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

adorable whoever it is


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I don't have to slap you Janet or anyone else who tried :grouphug: you gotta recieve a hug instead
> 
> This adorable little malt is not Snowy ... not even Crystal :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Kat, that is so funny! The first picture I thought was Snowy, the second Crystal. So I decided to wait and see. Your babies are just too Cute. :chili:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> haha, I didn't recognize him that's why I wasn't responding just to be safe :smrofl: I was going to ask you if we can see the other end :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Kat you are a trickster, but the little pup is adorable :wub:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I was going to ask you if we can see the other end :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Okay a little about this malt:

He is a boy

5 months old (turning 6 months in October 30), but look at his size comparing to S and C  He is gonna be a big maltese 

He is so cuddley, and playful...Its funny to see snowy and him play...They get along so well ... His name is Printz Alba...Although he looks big comparing to S and C, he acts like a little baby with his behavior :wub: 

Last but not least:

*I am maltie-sitting Printz* He is having a sleep over at our place :biggrin: 

kat


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Okay a little about this malt:
> 
> He is a boy
> 
> ...


Aww, have fun with him, Kat. Your babies are so well socialized and pleasant, I'm sure they've already made Printz Alba feel right at home. (He IS a big boy, isn't he??) :biggrin:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I was going to ask you if we can see the other end :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

How cute! I'm so jealous! How awesome to be in a house with 3 malts! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=455173
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL thanks sweet Linda, and sorry for the tricky game :grouphug: 

Printz Alba is so much fun to have around...I'm running outta battery otherwise I would have taken few clips..I love the way he pats his paws to the groud while playing with S and C :wub: 

and yup, he is a very big boy and so hugable :wub:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Okay a little about this malt:
> 
> He is a boy
> 
> ...


Prince Alba is a Cutie! You guys must be having so much Fun!


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

prince alba looks like a perfect combination of snowy and crystal haha...you had me fooled :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That was a funny trick you played,Kat. :HistericalSmiley: I was looking at the pic earlier & I wanted to guess Snowy but the eyes just weren't looking like Snowy. I even looked in your gallery. But the pup didn't look like Crystal either. So I decided to come back later :brownbag: , you know,the old wait & see approach. Then I saw the 2nd pic & knew it wasn't Snowy at all but he still didn't look like Crystal either. Anyway, Printz Alba is a cutiepie & I'm glad you all are having a fun time puppy sitting.Looks like he's going to be a whopper like Boo,but that's ok,just all the more to hug & cuddle with. :thumbsup: I love his name,very cute.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Kat Printz Alba is adorable :wub: you are so lucky to have his company along with your two gorgeous little babies :wub: :wub: I bet you are going to have a fun night :biggrin: 
Neat trick though, that was fun


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

that was a "trick" question....I was wrong :smilie_tischkante: but it was a fun game.

He does have a nice haircut tho, lol makes me want to get mine to a groomer!!!

mary anna Herk and theena


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> prince alba looks like a perfect combination of snowy and crystal[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: 

so I take the two guesses "Snowy" "Crystal" as a correct guess :biggrin:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Looks like he's going to be a whopper like Boo[/B]


 :wub: :wub: 

I better steal Printz Alba then :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I bet you are going to have a fun night :biggrin:
> [/B]


I don't think I will get a good sleep tonight...all he is doing right now is tossing the malts toys to the air and bouncing while playing with them...My malts are taking some rest, but this boy wont stop :w00t:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> that was a "trick" question....I was wrong :smilie_tischkante: but it was a fun game.
> 
> He does have a nice haircut tho, lol makes me want to get mine to a groomer!!!
> 
> mary anna Herk and theena[/B]


I love his hair cut too :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> QUOTE(Scoobydoo @ Oct 18 2007, 11:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=455235


<div class='quotemain'>Koko still loves his toys but has been somewhat subdued since having his e-collar on, it does get in his way a lot, poor little boy


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, Kat ... you didn't fool me! Nope! Why, you ask?

Because I just read _*all *_the posts-one after another and waited until the end. :biggrin: 

Have fun tonight -- I know you will. AND -- get that battery charged!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> it does get in his way a lot, poor little boy  [/B]


awweee...don't worry, it will soon go off :grouphug: and Koko will just enjoy playing and tossing his toys just like he used to :wub: :wub: 

Plenty of kisses are sent all the way from kat to cutie Koko :wub: :wub: and kisses to one of my fave malts: Scooby :wub: :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Well, Kat ... you didn't fool me! Nope! Why, you ask?
> 
> Because I just read _*all *_the posts-one after another and waited until the end. :biggrin:
> 
> Have fun tonight -- I know you will. AND -- get that battery charged![/B]


 :smrofl: you are one of the lucky SM members :smrofl: 

The battery is getting charged  will wait for the morning when I take them for their morning walk, i'll sure take few clips :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, what's going on here....I looked at your pictures a while ago, but I was running out the door. So I'm back to make my guess (Snowy) and I see you've tricked us!!! :HistericalSmiley: That's a riot!!! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Hey, what's going on here....I looked at your pictures a while ago, but I was running out the door. So I'm back to make my guess (Snowy) and I see you've tricked us!!! :HistericalSmiley: That's a riot!!! Thanks for the laugh.[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

looks like Snowy's big eyes.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

LOL :smrofl: He really is cute!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Kat, you must be having so much fun.... Three is a blast I bet!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

They are ALL adorable!! :wub: you must be in Maltese heaven!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a darling puppy  . Sarah


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww he is so cute. I bet Snowy and Crystal love having a friend to play with.


----------

